# Blair Wiggins uglier brother and me in the glades.



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

My buddy unplugged Maverick meet me in the glades for 2 days of throwing artificials. He caught his biggest snook ever on his first trip to the glades.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice snook and red!


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

We had an amazing time...probably ran 90 miles in 3 days and never hit the same place twice. He knows the Everglades like back of his hand...thanks again buddy.I'll never forget this trip and your hospitality. We have a close friendship for life.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Unplugged said:


> We had an amazing time...probably ran 90 miles in 3 days and never hit the same place twice. He knows the Everglades like back of his hand...thanks again buddy.I'll never forget this trip and your hospitality. We have a close friendship for life.


Amen it was fun for sure next year you are driving


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Um.....the boat?


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

Or to dinner?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

The boat lol.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Almost forgot to mention spending time with Tom also Blair Wiggins uglier brothers buddy who fished with us also thanks you two had a blast.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Almost forgot to mention spending time with Tom also Blair Wiggins uglier brothers buddy who fished with us also thanks you two had a blast.


I have forgotton or lost count on what skiff you have now


----------



## Unplugged (Oct 19, 2016)

That's a great question.....me too....


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

permitchaser said:


> I have forgotton or lost count on what skiff you have now


That was on the action craft that I have had since 2010 not selling that anytime soon that's the wife's boat. But I am running a gladesman ( for now).


----------

